# Picture Needed



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

Do any of you have a picture of your Havanese with an ungroomed head but a shorter body cut?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Savannah Kalista said:


> Do any of you have a picture of your Havanese with an ungroomed head but a shorter body cut?


EvaElizabeth has an extreme example of this! I am not sure that will be what you are after though! Eva, do you care to share your picture?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Savannah Kalista said:


> Do any of you have a picture of your Havanese with an ungroomed head but a shorter body cut?


What do you mean by "ungroomed"? Do you mean not shortened? I would assume everyone would be grooming one way or another...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

It’s funny how I was so devastated over this haircut but now it makes me laugh. Took me a while, though! I think it’s hard to do a short cut with clippers and leave the head long because it’s too hard to blend, and it’s like two different styles of haircuts. The longest clipper length and a slightly longer head trim with scissors seems to be a pretty common preference. Definitely works to vary the length between body and head beautifully with an all over scissor cut, as long as you are able to find a groomer willing to do a full cut with scissors! Sundance is going to be cut sort soon, his ends have been damaged and I kept hoping they’d fix themselves but it’s time to accept reality  I usually request his head is kept longer, but not like in these pics!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Although you CAN get a pretty long cut with clippers… Here is Kodi clipped with the longest comb on my clippers. don’t judge the wonderfulness of the haircut because - amateur here! LOL! But it’s pretty long to have been done completely with clippers!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I never could do a good job on a longer puppy cut with clippers. So I always used scissors. It was hard for me to get them even with scissors but for me the scissors worked better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I never could do a good job on a longer puppy cut with clippers. So I always used scissors. It was hard for me to get them even with scissors but for me the scissors worked better.


Well, you can see, I needed to trim up the edges on him after with scissors, but it cut the time W-A-Y down to get the bulk off with the clippers!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Well, you can see, I needed to trim up the edges on him after with scissors, but it cut the time W-A-Y down to get the bulk off with the clippers!


Good point about cutting down on the time. When I had Mia shorter she grew unevenly so I was constantly trimming SOMETHING!!! However, it was less time consuming to just take a few snips more frequently than to let her get fairly long and do a big cut down session!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I don't keep Perry's head long, but I do keep his ears and beard longer than the rest of his body even when he's in a really short puppy cut


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> It’s funny how I was so devastated over this haircut but now it makes me laugh.


Remind us how this haircut happened? He's beautiful now! (Maybe you should post a current photo for the OP ...)

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes, not cut on the head. I used to have a picture I found online, but I can't find it. I think it may have gotten left with a previous groomer.


krandall said:


> Although you CAN get a pretty long cut with clippers… Here is Kodi clipped with the longest comb on my clippers. don’t judge the wonderfulness of the haircut because - amateur here! LOL! But it’s pretty long to have been done completely with clippers!
> View attachment 176369


I like this body length. But I want at least the hair on her face untrimmed especially around her eyes to help with the eye tearing. It's longer than it was and her eyes already seem to be tearing less.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Savannah Kalista said:


> Yes, not cut on the head. I used to have a picture I found online, but I can't find it. I think it may have gotten left with a previous groomer.
> 
> I like this body length. But I want at least the hair on her face untrimmed especially around her eyes to help with the eye tearing. It's longer than it was and her eyes already seem to be tearing less.


You can CERTAINLY leave her head hair however you want it! Or only trim her bangs if you want, as I've started to do with Panda. Panda always had her hair up in a pony until she had puppies, but her son, Ducky, who we kept, ALWAYS removes her topknot!!! LOL! She is not showing in conformation any more, so I decided that I would rather see her pretty eyes than have a mess of hair in her face all the time! The rest of her face is still completely natural!


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

krandall said:


> You can CERTAINLY leave her head hair however you want it! Or only trim her bangs if you want, as I've started to do with Panda. Panda always had her hair up in a pony until she had puppies, but her son, Ducky, who we kept, ALWAYS removes her topknot!!! LOL! She is not showing in conformation any more, so I decided that I would rather see her pretty eyes than have a mess of hair in her face all the time! The rest of her face is still completely natural!
> View attachment 176375


Thank you for this.


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes, not cut on the head. I used to have a picture I found online, but I can't find it. I think it may have gotten left with a previous groomer.


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

Here is where we are at so far. Still working at training the hair to go where I want it. I haven't done any trimming on her body other than sanitary trims.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> Although you CAN get a pretty long cut with clippers… Here is Kodi clipped with the longest comb on my clippers. don’t judge the wonderfulness of the haircut because - amateur here! LOL! But it’s pretty long to have been done completely with clippers!
> View attachment 176369


You do such a great job! What guard length have you been using?

I’m shocked that Heather doesn’t trim ears, though! they are just like that, so clean and perfect?! So the coat texture must play into it.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Remind us how this haircut happened? He's beautiful now! (Maybe you should post a current photo for the OP ...)
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


A stressed out groomer? And miscommunication. I thought he was matted but I know now they were very superficial, barely qualified as mats. He had one mat where marshmallow got stuck in his coat while we were out of town and I couldn’t bath him. It was my first time seeing mats so I definitely panicked. I gave permission for them to cut out the mats and said “do what you need to do.” My appointment was for a scissor cut, I never said anything about shaving either way, and I thought “cut” implied scissors. I also thought I was clear to shave as a last resort, which it was not. I think they were short staffed and her version of “do what you need to do” had more to do with finishing several dogs in time and not taking the time with Sundance. But I learned that communication with a groomer who listens and I connect with personally is most important to me. Then we can be on the same page and learn from any mistakes together.

thus is one of my favorite pictures of Sundance a little over a year later. The cut was in the summer and this was in the fall, when I was trying to find a coat before winter. He grew fast!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> You do such a great job! What guard length have you been using?
> 
> I’m shocked that Heather doesn’t trim ears, though! they are just like that, so clean and perfect?! So the coat texture must play into it.


It's the longest one that I had... a 1" for his body, and a 3/4 for his legs... the 1" wouldn't take anything off. I THINK that might be lack of experience on my part... I'm not sure. And to make it this long, you always go in the direction the hair lays, NOT against it. You get the 1" length if you cut against the growth. This ended up closer to 2 1/2- 3"


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

When I first started reading your response I thought, there is no way that’s 1 inch! But then I figured it out, what you were saying about the direction, lol. That’s a great strategy! In hair school the instructors always check haircuts, and the first time I ever gave a live men’s haircut the instructor completely recut the back of his head with the clippers and so much hair came off! Then she had me cut the top again and blend it. He had requested a #2 but it was so long and I couldn’t figure out why. I didn’t use the clippers properly, but it was not strategic! He must have been there for at least an hour. It was so embarrassing. 

There are longer blade guards but they aren’t magic, it’s easier to miss hair and accidentally pull. But you can go any direction with them and get a fixed length, theoretically. The largest I’ve seen is #16, maybe 2”, but it looks ridiculously huge. I think I’d like to experiment with your method, but I’m trying to decide if I’m brave enough to do it when I haven’t cut Sundance’s coat myself in a really long time. He might be jumpy! He doesn’t have an appointment until the end of January and really does need a haircut.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is how I was taught to do it by my groomer. I am pretty sure Pam King does the same thing.


----------

